# Ice an net wrap



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I just love to try and peel net wrap off of ice covered round bales. It's kinda like being sand blasted with ice pellets .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pick em up to the full height of the loader then drop em several times, loosens it right up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Pick em up to the full height of the loader then drop em several times, loosens it right up.


AND THEN.Tip them up facing them into sun for a few days and the sun will melt the rest off.


----------

